# If the mainstream media is dying anyway, why get mad at it?



## ProgKing of the North (Aug 23, 2019)

So it's agreed among most conservatives, and probably many liberals too, that the mainstream media is dying and they really aren't any more relevant than some random website. So why do people still get pissed off when they do stupid shit? If they're dying and irrelevant anyway, why not just laugh at it and ignore it?


----------



## Mediocre (Aug 23, 2019)

Because people like to hate on what is considered "mainstream" and also people like to have a victim complex, they view themselves as the little man going up against the giant mainstream media machine in order to make their point of view seem more righteous.


----------



## Steelersfan22 (Aug 23, 2019)

because they still have some form of relevancy. old media relies on the population that falls for their tricks. however, we can hypothesize that over time, this population will decrease because more people will figure out those tricks.


----------



## SiccDicc (Aug 23, 2019)

Because I get angry at dying things. How dare they die?! It only reminds me of my own mortality!


----------



## ProgKing of the North (Aug 23, 2019)

IRC_man said:


> because they still have some form of relevancy. old media relies on the population that falls for their tricks. however, we can hypothesize that over time, this population will decrease because more people will figure out those tricks.


Yeah but people fall for the tricks of Alex Jones and/or Chapo, too, why single out legacy media I guess is my question?


----------



## The Last Stand (Aug 23, 2019)

I suppose because journalists are becoming untrustworthy to the masses as they either fabricate, lie, or push an agenda in order to maintain viewership. 



ProgKing of the North said:


> Yeah but people fall for the tricks of Alex Jones and/or Chapo, too, why single out legacy media I guess is my question?


They give Alex Jones the benefit of the doubt as he's self funded and half the stuff that comes out his mouth is conspiracy theories. If you let him speak, more people get exposed to many conspiracies and get fear instilled in them. Don't let him speak, and that is pushed as "censorship" by his fanatics. There's no winning with media.


----------



## Takodachi (Aug 23, 2019)

A cornered animal is a dangerous animal.


----------



## Steelersfan22 (Aug 23, 2019)

ProgKing of the North said:


> Yeah but people fall for the tricks of Alex Jones and/or Chapo, too, why single out legacy media I guess is my question?


Because that media is more relatable and understandable to the millennial and gen-z audience because its loud, brash, and unapologetic. old media still likes to keep a good image, plus we know millennials cant read.


----------



## Absolutego (Aug 23, 2019)

Because, in its death throes for relevance, the 24/7 news channels are causing genuine mental harm to the remaining populace who still take it seriously. Everyone ITT probably knows that one aged family member who lives their lives in terrible fear of American concentration camps being right around the corner because #Blumpf, or the terror of a communist takeover of middle America because a couple sped groups in Portland keep fighting. 

I'd be much happier rejoicing in the death of corporate mainstream media if everyone held them in the same esteem as I do.


----------



## Crichax (Aug 23, 2019)

The Last Stand said:


> They give Alex Jones the benefit of the doubt as he's self funded and half the stuff that comes out his mouth is conspiracy theories. If you let him speak, more people get exposed to many conspiracies and get fear instilled in them. Don't let him speak, and that is pushed as "censorship" by his fanatics. There's no winning with media.



TBH, if both the far-left and the far-right were banned from mainstream places like Twitter, I wouldn't have any problem with that. But only banning right-leaning people is definitely censorship.


----------



## Rand /pol/ (Aug 23, 2019)

Because right-wingers are braindead.


----------



## Flake452 (Aug 23, 2019)

Its not dying its just losing its dominance. Still most alternative media gets its news from the MSM and then comments on it.


----------



## Rancid Flid (Aug 23, 2019)

The Last Stand said:


> I suppose because journalists are becoming untrustworthy to the masses as they either fabricate, lie, or push an agenda in order to maintain viewership.
> 
> 
> They give Alex Jones the benefit of the doubt as he's self funded and half the stuff that comes out his mouth is conspiracy theories. If you let him speak, more people get exposed to many conspiracies and get fear instilled in them. Don't let him speak, and that is pushed as "censorship" by his fanatics. There's no winning with media.



There is a small but compelling amount of evidence on the net that Alex Jones has close ties to the CIA & that a lot of what he's pushing is actually disinformation, rather than pure conspiracy theory.

I think the idea being pushed that the MSM is dying is actually spin. Look at how many MSM links are given as sources just on this site & multiply that by the garillions of other places, including FB & Twitter, where the MSM are promoted as a reliable source. I even know of people here that think if a story wasn't on the BBC, then it didn't happen. The normies love the MSM.


----------



## La Luz Extinguido (Aug 23, 2019)

Because it's still not down yet and it has rabies, you don't want it to bite bystanders.


----------



## Unog (Aug 23, 2019)

> Why care about the smoldering embers? It's not a fire anymore guys so why bother?


----------



## Shadfan666xxx000 (Aug 23, 2019)

They won't just die or adapt. They've been trying to discredit alternative news sources and are attempting to sanitize the entire internet for their selfish needs.


----------



## Sperghetti (Aug 23, 2019)

Because it’s not really as irrelevant or “dying” as they want it to be.

If it were _truly_ dying, we wouldn’t be seeing 24-hour news channels being broadcast over every television in a public place and headlines crammed into every available blank space on the internet. If it were _truly_ irrelevant, people wouldn’t be posting articles from MSM news sites all over social media and having flamewars about them.

Sure, it’s completely untrustworthy. It always has been. And maybe there are more people acknowledging that now than there have been in the past. But that doesn’t mean there aren’t huge amounts of _other_ people who still pay attention it and take it at face value, and unfortunately, they’re the ones dictating most of the conversations.


----------



## ES 195 (Aug 23, 2019)

It's fun being angry.


----------



## The Pink Panther (Aug 23, 2019)

It's not dying.

And in order for it to die, Boomers and Gen X need to die. And that's going to take another 20-30 years or so.


----------



## ProgKing of the North (Aug 23, 2019)

The Pink Panther said:


> And in order for it to die, Boomers and Gen X need to die. And that's going to take another 20-30 years or so.


Well yeah, with that attitude it will


----------



## Exigent Circumcisions (Aug 23, 2019)

You're dying of AIDS and you still piss me off, OP.


----------



## Mr. Manchester (Aug 23, 2019)

Because they're still relevant now and get highlighted by Google to push an agenda.  You think the bullshit they push is going away with their current form disapates?  The people paying for it will still be there and fuck with journalism in 30 years too.  Right now at least we know what to be pissed at, enjoy it while it lasts.


----------



## Xarpho (Aug 23, 2019)

They have deep pockets. ABC is owned by Disney, NBC is owned by Comcast, CNN is owned by AT&T, etc.


----------



## adorable bitch (Aug 23, 2019)

Because they're really smug about what little power they do have and I don't like it!

Kicking people while they're down is what kiwifarms is all about.


----------



## HeyYou (Aug 23, 2019)

Because journalists are faggots and shit up social media more than even the most autistic Kekistan/antifa account.


----------



## Kirito (Aug 23, 2019)

Because I want to do my part in killing it.


----------



## Draza (Aug 24, 2019)

I think mostly beacause these MSM sites and journalists still hold a high amount of power and backing in society from governments, private companies, and private donors. These MSM sites are also  still the go to for majority people for news and information, which can allow public opinions to be control and even swayed. So matter how much some people can screech on how bad journalists are and MSM is dying, these entities will mostly continue on as they still maintain a form of power ,reliance, and support in society. I guess you can say that they're mad that MSM isn't dying fast enough to their expectations.


----------



## Krokodil Overdose (Aug 24, 2019)

Because they're not dead yet and deserve to be. It offends peoples' sense of justice that these slimeballs keep spewing propaganda disguised as news, as opposed to learning to code.


----------



## InvertedDickEnthusiast (Aug 24, 2019)

The same reason I don't want to be around an asshole after he gets cancer. If he was an asshole before he got cancer, and he's an even bigger asshole after the cancer, it doesn't mean I have to let him act that way towards me just because he's dying.


----------



## Lurkio (Aug 24, 2019)

Because if you work at or frequently go to public places there's a good chance they'll have a T.V for public viewing, and often times that T.V will have the news on it, and there's only so long a person can listen to a bunch of old people complain about shit that isn't important before you want to bash said T.V into pieces with a sledgehammer.


----------



## byuu (Aug 24, 2019)

Because in their desperation they push retarded laws like the German and EU link tax.


----------



## UN 474 (Aug 24, 2019)

Because most humans like getting angry at stuff. We look for reasons to complain because it feels good to complain. We are all victims of this. lul


----------



## Wikipedia Scholar (Aug 24, 2019)

the legacy media is arrogant, hubristic, self-righteous, and thoroughly dishonest. while they're obviously dying off (and doing everything in their power to hasten their demise) they're not dead yet, and they still have more clout and influence to burn through. while they are still relevant, it's only natural to object to obnoxious propagandists who claim to be The Truth.



Daddy Dongle Dinkle said:


> Because most humans like getting angry at stuff. We look for reasons to complain because it feels good to complain. We are all victims of this. lul


also this.


----------



## Jewelsmakerguy (Aug 24, 2019)

Because they're stil on life support when they should have been unplugged at least a year or so ago.


----------



## Sweetpeaa (Aug 19, 2020)

It's impressive how U.S media hides the black mob violence issue. But the question is, why?


----------



## Jewelsmakerguy (Aug 19, 2020)

Sweetpeaa said:


> It's impressive how U.S media hides the black mob violence issue. But the question is, why?


Simply put, it'd make them look like hypocrites. By focusing solely on the white mobs, then they can paint the black population as the "unfairly oppressed" population while everyone else is depicted as "violent savages that hate the black community".

By exposing that the blacks aren't any better than the whites during the riots, it ruins the entire scam narrative they're trying to put out.


----------



## Shadfan666xxx000 (Aug 21, 2020)

Well since this thread got necrod I might as well add my 2 cents.
The mainstream media is an active opponent They have done everything in their power to discredit the internet and are currently trying to hijack it and with silicon valley's backing they have actually been very successful. If people dont try to drag them down then we'll only see more chaos from them


----------



## LinkinParkxNaruto[AMV] (Aug 22, 2020)

>America elects a reality show star and pop culture icon 
>Mainstream Media is dying
pick one


----------



## Lemmingwise (Aug 24, 2020)

Imagine for a second david and goliath. Goliath has been terrorizing. David manages to hit him with a rock of his sling. Goliath lays there bleeding.

Does he walk away? Or does he cut off his head with a sword?

As for media, even if it were dying, rather than shrinking, why would you relent in attacking a corrupt structure? Isn't it just laziness and complacency to not do so?


----------



## Sweetpeaa (Nov 22, 2020)

I'd argue that mainstream media has a ''right wing'' or pro business slant more so in recent times. Covid for instance is a lot worse than what's being reported to healthy individuals and much more contagious. In 2009 swine flu was right out reported to have the potential to kill young healthy people. There didn't used to be much of an agenda back the and corporations had less control over society. Be fair to disagree with me but in the last decade human life has mattered less and less to government officials and it's now about appeasing business.


----------



## The Pink Panther (Nov 22, 2020)

Sweetpeaa said:


> I'd argue that mainstream media has a ''right wing'' or pro business slant more so in recent times. Covid for instance is a lot worse than what's being reported to healthy individuals and much more contagious. In 2009 swine flu was right out reported to have the potential to kill young healthy people. There didn't used to be much of an agenda back the and corporations had less control over society. Be fair to disagree with me but in the last decade human life has mattered less and less to government officials and it's now about appeasing business.


That's economically right-wing, not...socially.


----------



## Sweetpeaa (Nov 22, 2020)

IFuckingLoveJoeBiden said:


> That's economically right-wing, not...socially.



Yes. That's what I should have clarified. Wouldn't you agree that if Covid 19 would have happened in 2010 it would have been handled differently in so many various ways?


----------



## The Pink Panther (Nov 22, 2020)

Sweetpeaa said:


> Yes. That's what I should have clarified. Wouldn't you agree that if Covid 19 would have happened in 2010 it would have been handled differently in so many various ways?


Would've been more formal.


----------



## Top Hat Mann (Feb 10, 2021)

The Pink Panther said:


> It's not dying.
> 
> And in order for it to die, Boomers and Gen X need to die. And that's going to take another 20-30 years or so.


i'm prepared to wait ill be like 37-47 when they die out so i'll still have plenty of time


----------

